
Twitter Needs to Become More Open or Die - samiq
http://gigaom.com/2010/09/16/twitter-needs-to-become-more-open-or-die/
======
tptacek
Evidence that no matter how much you hedge and no matter how much you caveat,
some tech publication will take anything you write and turn it into linkbait.

Alex's writing had none of the urgency this article attributes to him. It
explicitly went out of its way to say that centralization vs. decentralization
wasn't an immediate risk to the company; in fact, he questioned whether a
decentralized Twitter could have focused itself enough to build #newtwitter,
which he admires. The article also doesn't claim that Alex left simply because
Twitter refused to decentralize.

